# Found PFD and Camera on Westwater 11/15/15



## alex_versen (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey folks we found a pfd and camera on wastewater on 11/15/15. If you lost these items and can identify what type of camera and pfd it is I am happy to help get these back to you. Feel free to shoot me a message if its yours. 

Hope this stuff finds its way home!


----------



## blaineb (Jul 11, 2014)

*lost jacket and cammera*

Hi Alex, I hope you found is what I lost, Fujifilm Finepix xp70 series water proof camera.
life jacket is red grey and black zip up front size L XL. I believe it was MPI brand but not sure. I attached a photo if it comes through.

Blaine 801 641 4612


----------

